# Ubuntu for Android



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Are any of our devs looking into doing this with their ROMS at this time?

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Since it requires HDMI output, I'm going to say no.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I see what you mean

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Has HDMI on the Touchpad been shut down?


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

some people over on XDA have got ubuntu running natively on touchpad as is..


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow! This works awesome! I got it tri booting, and every thing works but sound, and flash player. If any one is interested check this out! Only takes about 10 mins to install. Man, for $150, these things are running WebOS, Ubuntu, and ICS. What more could we want?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1304475


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Wow! This works awesome! I got it tri booting, and every thing works but sound, and flash player. If any one is interested check this out! Only takes about 10 mins to install. Man, for $150, these things are running WebOS, Ubuntu, and ICS. What more could we want?
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1304475


Well, I'm sure there'll be some open source OS that catches our eye, and I'm just as sure that an awesome dev will take the time to port it.
Hell, I've got a feeling we'll end up with some sort of Windows 8 port. Functional? Probably not. Legal? Probably not. An amazing feat? Definately.


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah but its not really worth having. It works but not great, its an emulation and not everything works, what does work is slow and glitchy. Just my opinion I guess.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

stryver said:


> Yeah but its not really worth having. It works but not great, its an emulation and not everything works, what does work is slow and glitchy. Just my opinion I guess.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


The port over at XDA has been running fine for me man. It's not an emulation. Not slow at all, for a tablet. I will say that the on board keyboard is laggy. When I use my bluetooth keyboard and mouse with it, it's pretty damn good. Will be even better when they get sound and flash player working. The only issues I have with it are the 2 I listed (for me any ways).


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

OK cool I'm gonna check that source since you said its not an emulation... thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

got it working pretty easily. if you have problems booting chances are you need to clean up /boot


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

wow....works much better then expected.

I got hung up on three things during the install...

1. I had to install a SSH daemon on my HP Touchpad....I was booted in WebOS, I had developer mode turned on and from my windows command line prompt I typed:
pdk-device-install install
Once I did that I was able to create the partition and do the rest of the install script.
2. Don't create a folder structure /media/internal....just drop the files into the root folder of the usb drive
3. I couldn't find Terminal and the Onboard keyboard
Dash -> More Apps -> 'See More Results' - Both programs are in there....I dragged those icons to the left launcher toolbar
When logging on the Onboard keyboard is a Item on one of the dropdown menus on the top right part of the menu toolbar

As someone posted earlier as of now no sound or flash...but Wifi and bluetooth work.


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me exactly what to type in the terminal to get the wifi working? I tried something a guide told me to but I've been unsuccessful, any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

